# EUROPA 2 JEWELS TRAVEL ALARM CLOCK



## gdest

Hi! I have this clock. Cannot figure out how to wind it. I can see two crowns, one for set alarm and one to set time. One little pin/knob to turn alarm on /off. And one with ear to wind the alarm spring. How can I wind the main spring? That's the question. Anybody knows? 
























Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## little big feather

See that D shape thingy? lift it up and wind...Not pull out, lift up and use it as your "key" like windup toy.
If that's not it......:-s


----------



## gdest

It winds the alarm signal as I told before. Not the watch. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris01

I remember having a small Europa alarm clock many years ago. It only had one winder, like yours. I can't remember whether it wound both the clock and the alarm at the same time (in the same direction) or if they were wound separately with opposite rotations of the key. I can see some markings below the key - do they give a clue?


----------



## gdest

chris01 said:


> I remember having a small Europa alarm clock many years ago. It only had one winder, like yours. I can't remember whether it wound both the clock and the alarm at the same time (in the same direction) or if they were wound separately with opposite rotations of the key. I can see some markings below the key - do they give a clue?


It is an one direction arrow, with bell and dial pictures. If I turn it to that direction it winds the alarm spring. Another direction unscrews the knob

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris01

gdest said:


> It is an one direction arrow, with bell and dial pictures. If I turn it to that direction it winds the alarm spring. Another direction unscrews the knob
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Sounds familiar. I think that something in the clock mechanism is broken/dirty/jammed/... That's the extent of my clock making knowledge!


----------



## gdest

chris01 said:


> Sounds familiar. I think that something in the clock mechanism is broken/dirty/jammed/... That's the extent of my clock making knowledge!


I looked inside it looks like it's need a little cleaning and oiling

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

It should however wind up both, alarm and clock. The engraved symbols are unmistakable. Little Big Feather was right.


----------



## chris01

I don't think there was any doubt about the winder. The issue seems to be that the mainspring is not being wound, or perhaps more likely that it is but the clock is not running. Damage or dirt appears to be the problem.


----------



## gdest

It was dirt problem, after cleaning it's running. The mainspring was winded, but something was stuck 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

gdest said:


> It was dirt problem, after cleaning it's running. The mainspring was winded, but something was stuck
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Good to hear, on german ebay those 2 jewels Europa alarm clocks are very common, so spare parts are available if needed.
The company selling watches under the name of
"RENSIE" 
"Rensie-watch"
"De-Luxe", "Deluxe"
"Durex"
"Eiffert"
"Elite"
"Europa"
"Globus"
amongst others
was the "Uhrenfabrik Senden" located in Germany (Northrhine-Westfalia).(source: "Lexikon der Deutschen Uhrenindustrie 1850 bis 1980").

The "Uhrenfabrik Senden" was founded in 1947 and was very fast well known for their production of alarm watches (up to 30.000 pieces per day). "Europa" alarm watches have been produced in huge quantities. In 1993 the brand "Europa" and the marketing rights have been bought by Kienzle.


----------

